# some more WHITE RUSSIAN PICS



## zouse1234 (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks those that eplied to my post, i am new to this game always got my gear from some rip off merchant, but the tables are now turned he he hope you guys like the pics all the best ZOUSE


----------



## zouse1234 (Feb 16, 2006)

no such thing as rape woman run faster with skirt up than with man with trousers down; the wee chinese guy.


----------

